
Certificate Transparency Hack Day - dfc
http://lists.randombit.net/pipermail/cryptography/2013-July/004794.html
======
dfc
In a perfect world the following would have been included in the original
message:

 _What exactly is Certificate Transparency?_

Roughly:
[http://www.links.org/files/CertificateTransparencyVersion2.1...](http://www.links.org/files/CertificateTransparencyVersion2.1a.pdf)

Exactly:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6962](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6962)

